# Tool post dimensions. Your input and information is needed!



## Phil Pascoe (13 Jan 2016)

I thought it might be worthwhile to compile a list of post dimensions and any other useful information for use when hunting spares, different sizes or improvements.

Axminster AT1416VS takes a 1" stem (25.4 mm)

Axminster AT1628VS takes a 1" (25.4mm) stem 4.75" long (min)

Axminster AH-1218 and AH-1218 VS takes 16mm stem (according to manual).

Axminster AWSL takes 16mm stem ATM.

Axminster AWVSL 900 and AWVSL1000 takes 25mm stem ATM.

Axminster KWL (and probably other badged 37" single round bar Taiwanese lathes) 7/8" stem 2" long.

Axminster trade series precision Pro Lathe Takes 12.5mm stem ATM.

Axminster 1216VS 1" 4.75" long.

Axminster AWVSL Mini 5/8" stem

Ax AT 2030vs 30mm

Charnwood 870 25mm

Charnwood 813 25mm

Dominion 1 1/4" stem

Draper WTL 12 22mm stem 52mm long

Hegner 20mm

Jet 3520B takes 1" stem 6" long

Jet 1014 takes 5/8" 4" long

Jet 1642 takes 1" 6" long

Jet VS1221 5/8" stem

Killinger KM1450 SE (and possibly all Killingers) 30mm post

Myford Maestro 1" stem 3" - 4" long.

Myford ML8 3/4" stem

Nova DVRxp and 1624 - 44 1" stem. 8" long for the DVR, the Galaxi and the old 16 - 2448, and 5" long for the Comet.

Poolewood 28 - 40. 30mm diameter, 90mm - 95mm long - a bit longer wouldn't hurt. Shorter would handy as well - sometimes when working on very small stuff the rest has to be set too high in order to clear the bed bars.

Poolewood 1500 30mm post

Poolewood DVSL 25mm

Poolewood Euro 3000 30mm stem

Record CL (old) 3/4" stem

Record CL (new) 1" stem

Record DM 305 3/4" stem

Record DML 320 1" stem

Record DML 24X is 3/4" or 19mm

Record Power DML 36 SH MK2 Two rests.
W 9 3/4" D 3/4" L 1 3/4"
W 9 1/2" D 3/4" L 1 3/8"

Record DML 305 3/4 in stem (as above)
50 mm stem length to shoulder, (60 mm would still clear the bed in lowest position)
70 mm from shoulder to working edge of the rest (on the standard 200 long rest as supplied) making total height 120 mm.

Record Power Coronet Envoy (and so also Regent ?) takes a 1’’ stem.

Record Herald 1" dia, 4 1/2" stem. 

Sorby 25mm posts - M12 x 1.25 thread.

Titan 400 40mm stem 125mm long

Titan 315G 40mm stem

Titan 315 40mm stem 

Twister FU 180 banjo is 1" stem 3 3/4" deep.

Union Graduate 1" post 2" long

VB 40mm stem

Vicmarc 150 1" stem

Vicmarc 175, 200, 240 & 300 30mm stem

Wadkin BZL 1" stem

Wadkin RT and RS 1 1/8" stem 1 7/8th long for 6", 3 3/4" for RS 8" and 5 1/2" for RS 10"

Wivamac DB1000 - 1" inch stem

Woodfast C1000X 1" stem


----------



## Lincsflier (13 Jan 2016)

Record Power DML320 1" diameter.


----------



## Sheptonphil (13 Jan 2016)

From lathes I have had in the last four years

Axminster at1416vs 1" stem 4.75" length
Axminster at1628vs. 1" stem 4.75" min length
Jet 3520b 1" stem, 6" length required.

Phil


----------



## chipmunk (14 Jan 2016)

Jet 1014, 5/8" stem ~4" long
Jet 1642, 1" stem, ~6" long

Jon


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Jan 2016)

The only one so far that can't be made from stock BMS is the 12.5mm one - and that could probably be made from 1/2" and taken down by hand (if the will was there  )


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Jan 2016)

Please can anyone making additions and alterations make them in new posts rather than edits - I'll try to keep things accurate, and I'll miss edits or not know what's been edited. It would be good (not critical) to have the post lengths as well (maximum or minimum?) for the purpose of ascertaining interchangeability between makes. I suspect I've made a rod for my own back here.  
Thanks, Phil.


----------



## Dalboy (14 Jan 2016)

Axminster AWVSL is 5/8"


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Jan 2016)

Has that one a different number to the 900 and 1000? I notice from Woodpig that they are 25mm ATM?


----------



## katellwood (14 Jan 2016)

Wadkin RS 1 1/8"

Dominion 1 1/4"


----------



## Dalboy (14 Jan 2016)

phil.p":3h20f2bh said:


> Has that one a different number to the 900 and 1000? I notice from Woodpig that they are 25mm ATM?



different lathe it is the VS model of the AWSL mini Lathe


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Jan 2016)

Keep 'em coming, people. If you know the length as well, even better - it'll help find which ones are interchangeable.


----------



## dickm (19 Jan 2016)

Mystro, 1 inch diameter. The maker's ones have a 4" long post, but this doesn't allow the rest to be used if the hole in the banjo coincides with the nearer bed bar. Mine are cut down to 3", which is still plenty long enough.


----------



## SVB (19 Jan 2016)

VB - 40mm

Vicmarc 300 - 30mm


----------



## CHJ (20 Jan 2016)

Thread now linked in Help Sticky.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Jan 2016)

bump


----------



## woodpig (23 Jan 2016)

You need to edit the list Phil as there are two Record DML lathes the 305 and the 320.
Lincsflier says the DML320 is 1" but we don't know size what the 305 is. :wink: 



Lincsflier":2inwl6pv said:


> Record Power DML320 1" diameter.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Jan 2016)

Thanks. There's little point in a list if it's not accurate - I'm trying, but obviously I can only use the info. given to me.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Jan 2016)

Bump - keep 'em coming.


----------



## minimad (29 Jan 2016)

Charnwood w870 25mm
Charnwood w813 25mm

all take Robert Sorby compatable toolrest parts


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Mar 2016)

BUMP!! There must be loads more!!


----------



## beechnut (12 Mar 2016)

A Wadkin BZL takes a 1" post.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Mar 2016)

Thanks.
Come on, people, there must be scores out there yet!


----------



## Vann (20 Apr 2016)

Hi. I've just bought a Wadkin RT lathe (smallest of the pre-Bursgreen range) - RTA 380 of 1951.

The tool post is 1 1/8" diameter and 1 7/8" long. I believe it's the same as used on Wadkin's RS lathes - and the toolpost holder pattern numbers have an "RS" prefix. However, the RT is a 6" lathe, so while it tool post dimensions are almost certainly exactly the same as an RS-6", there may be minor differences in length with the RS-8" and RS-10".

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (20 Apr 2016)

Woodfast C1000X (that's what record Power now call the Maxi 1) is 1"

And the CL4 is 3/4"


----------



## AndyT (20 Apr 2016)

I can't be the only member with one of these - when I bought it there were plenty of similar Taiwanese lathes with different names on. (Record, Clarke, Nu-tool and probably others, all based on a 37" long single round bed bar.)

Axminster KWL37
Tool post 7/8" or 22mm diameter, 2" or 51mm long


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Apr 2016)

Thanks, everyone. We'll end up with a fairly comprehensive list at this rate.


----------



## dennisk (25 Apr 2016)

Titan 400 40mm by 125mm


----------



## Hobbyshop (31 May 2016)

Vicmarc VL150 - 25.4mm
Vicmarc VL175 - 30mm
Vicmarc VL200 - 30mm
Vicmarc VL240 - 30mm


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Feb 2017)

Haven't bumped this for a while, just added one.


----------



## tangledfeet (7 Feb 2017)

Killinger KM1450SE (and, I think, all Killinger) post diameter is 30.0mm


----------



## mayo.mick (8 Feb 2017)

Draper WTL 12
Dia 22mm
Length 52mm


----------



## kevinlightfoot (8 Feb 2017)

Union Graduate 1" post 2" long.


----------



## Happy amateur (9 Feb 2017)

poolwood 1500 30 mm

Fred
orchard-woodturners.org.uk


----------



## woodpig (9 Feb 2017)

Well done Phil, it's quite a comprehensive list now.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Feb 2017)

Thanks. It's getting there. I thought originally it might be handy for anyone coming across something in a sale or on ebay etc. or thinking of trading up. Obviously it can only be as accurate as the info I'm given, but it should be a help.


----------



## merlin (11 Feb 2017)

Hello,

The tool post length for a Wadkin RS lathe is 8" - 3 3/4"
10" - 5 1/2"

Merlin


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Jan 2019)

Bump. Anyone got anything new?


----------



## stewart (7 Jan 2019)

Wivamac DB1000 is 1 inch


----------



## HappyPixie (12 Jan 2019)

Since this looks like a comprehensive list, I'm reminded of other questions I've seen over the years. Would it be worthwhile building this into a grid (or spreadsheet) with headstock drive/chuck diameter and thread (inboard and out) as well as MT1, MT2 head or tailstock? That would be a pretty complete resource for a sticky. Possibly add whether the head rotates? That would give people a good guide when shopping for old lathes/accessories on eBay.
Most interesting thus far, though. Well done for collating it all.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Jan 2019)

My idea when I started it was to give anyone information if they saw something for sale anywhere or possibly if they were changing/upgrading and already had a lot of money's worth of accessories it might influence their choice.
I wouldn't know where to start as regards a spreadsheet or grid - If anyone wishes to hijack the thread and do it they're welcome - no reason why not.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Sep 2020)

There are a few new lathes on the market now - has anyone got any additions?


----------



## NickWelford (9 Sep 2020)

I’m sure my Robert Sorby lathe has a 1” tool post diameter. And a 1” x 8 drive.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Sep 2020)

I have Sorby listed as 25mm.


----------



## StarGazer (9 Sep 2020)

Jet VS1221 5/8" post


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Sep 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## TonyP (11 Sep 2020)

Record Power Coronet Envoy (and so also Regent I believe) takes a 1’’ stem.


----------



## Linus (12 Sep 2020)

Hi Phil

Twister FU 180 banjo is 1" stem 3 3/4" deep.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Sep 2020)

Anyone know why I haven't the facility to edit the OP? It was fine a day or two ago. I have it on this post but not my older ones.


----------



## Concizat (12 Sep 2020)

Record DML 24X is 3/4" or 19mm


----------



## Sachakins (12 Sep 2020)

Record Herald, new model, 1" dia, 4 1/2" stem. M33 x 3.5 thread spindle, 2MT head and tail stick. Hollow head and tail stick.

Question, stem height or height of tool rest, which are you looking for ?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Sep 2020)

Diameter of stem primarily, and maybe its legth. The idea was to see which toolrests are interchangable between models and makes if they come up for sale (cheaply  ), or if changing lathes whether they are compatible old to new,


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Sep 2020)

OP edited.


----------



## LaymarCrafts (13 Sep 2020)

Hegner 20mm


----------



## Richard_C (16 Sep 2020)

Record DML 305

3/4 in stem (as above)
50 mm stem length to shoulder, (60 mm would still clear the bed in lowest position)
70 mm from shoulder to working edge of the rest (on the standard 200 long rest as supplied) making total height 120 mm.


----------



## Mark Hancock (18 Sep 2020)

Poolewood Euro 3000 30mm stem

Titan 315G 40mm stem

Titan 315 40mm stem


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 Sep 2020)

Thanks, keep them coming.


----------



## donwatson (19 Sep 2020)

Record Power DML 36 SH MK2 Two rests.
W 9 3/4" D 3/4" L 1 3/4"
W 9 1/2" D 3/4" L 1 3/8"


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Sep 2020)

Thanks, everyone, the OP has been edited.


----------



## Gavlar (17 Dec 2020)

Record DML/24 19mm dia 50mm long

Coronet Major 5/8" dia


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Dec 2020)

Thanks, but I'm not about to ask to edit my OP like a naughty schoolboy - it'll have to stay as it is.


----------



## Tanglefoot20 (2 Jan 2021)

Axminster 355...,, 25.4mm


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Jan 2021)

Thanks, but I'm not editing the thread any more - I refuse to ask permission for my own post to be edited.


----------



## Syncman (26 Mar 2021)

Rockwell Delta 46-111 5/8" post


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Mar 2021)

Thanks, but see above.


----------



## minilathe22 (2 Apr 2021)

Hello everyone. I was surprised to see that there are not many permanent resources for this data, and none of the lathe manufacturers will have much desire to create it, so I have just created 

Lathe headstock thread and toolpost diameter information - metal lathes and wood lathes lathe-toolpost.co.uk 

as godaddy were having a domain sale, £1.03 for one year! I have made a start filling it out, if you spot any errors let me know. Feel free to make this a sticky link somewhere.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Apr 2021)

1.18" might confuse a novice - it could do with the / . 

There is an old Child's list - 





Woodturning lathe Spindle Thread Sizes


lathe thread sizes



www.peterchild.co.uk


----------



## gregmcateer (3 Apr 2021)

Nova head and tail are MT2


----------



## David bonner (3 Apr 2021)

What’s the use of having something that’s there and has no bearing what’s so ever and has no use at all not even a Dickie.!


----------



## minilathe22 (3 Apr 2021)

thanks for all input, I have done most of the toolpost diameters I can find, now looking at the headstock threads and tapers.


----------



## Jacob (3 Apr 2021)

What about my Arundel J4 Senior!


----------



## David bonner (3 Apr 2021)

Ok well done then GR8.!.


----------



## minilathe22 (3 Apr 2021)

Jacob, do you know the toolpost size for your lathe? And tapers sizes? I can only find the headstock threads online.


----------



## Vann (4 Apr 2021)

Hi. My Wadkin RT (RTA 380 of 1951) uses a 1 3/8" BSW (6tpi) headstock thread. Headstock has an MT2 taper (blind, like the RS), and the tailstock is also MT2.

Don't forget to add Wadkin's RU to the list (no, I don't know any of the sizes for the RU).

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## minilathe22 (5 Apr 2021)

Thanks, updated the Wadkin RT. I had heard the RU has 2" 4.5tpi, I dont know the tapers though.


----------



## SVB (10 Apr 2021)

Vicmarc 100 - 19mm dia.


----------



## ShadowCast (5 May 2021)

Lumberjack vsl305. 25mm x 67mm length toolpost. 1" 8tpi headstock. 2mt both ends


----------



## Adam W. (5 May 2021)

Vicmarc 300 is 2mt. I'll look at the thread later.

M33x3.5 UK & EU model


----------



## bobblezard (5 May 2021)

Record Maxi 1 (1st model) is 1 1/4 x 8tpi MT2 both ends and 1" stem
Later models are M33 X 3.5 tpi I believe


----------



## minilathe22 (7 May 2021)

thank you, all new suggestions updated.


----------



## John52 (25 Aug 2021)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I thought it might be worthwhile to compile a list of post dimensions and any other useful information for use when hunting spares, different sizes or improvements.
> 
> Axminster AT1416VS takes a 1" stem (25.4 mm)
> 
> ...



Jet 4224B - 1" stem


----------



## graduate_owner (30 Dec 2021)

My Denford Viceroy takes the same tool post as my graduate, 1" diameter. According to lathes.co.uk, the original rests were 6 and 12 inches long.

K


----------



## Wood&StuffLtd (11 Jan 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I thought it might be worthwhile to compile a list of post dimensions and any other useful information for use when hunting spares, different sizes or improvements.
> 
> Axminster AT1416VS takes a 1" stem (25.4 mm)
> 
> ...


----------



## Wood&StuffLtd (11 Jan 2022)

This is an extra long toolrest made out of 25mm dia 316 stainless steel x 1500mm long with 2 support posts at 500mm centres x 150mm long for my Axminster AT406WL Trade lathe with two extensions and two banjos. For my standard lamp project.


----------



## okeydokey (22 Jul 2022)

Tyme Cub 5/8" post and about 2.5" from bottom to tool rest bar


----------



## okeydokey (26 Jul 2022)

Tyme Gem 12mm post and about 3.4cm from bottom to tool bar rest


----------



## mikebeetle (1 Aug 2022)

My Poolewood Euro 2000 is 35mm, but others may well be different.


----------



## davidmussell (16 Nov 2022)

okeydokey said:


> Tyme Cub 5/8" post and about 2.5" from bottom to tool rest bar


Just for the sake of completeness, my Tyme Cub toolpost dimension is 16mm. Bought secondhand Coronet Minor toolrest which is 5/8” and had to drill out to 26mm. Works a treat now.


----------



## davidmussell (16 Nov 2022)

davidmussell said:


> Just for the sake of completeness, my Tyme Cub toolpost dimension is 16mm. Bought secondhand Coronet Minor toolrest which is 5/8” and had to drill out to 26mm. Works a treat now.


Sorry - meant 16mm not 26mm in final comment.


----------



## Lefley (19 Dec 2022)

my lattes are all canadian Oneways. but they are distributed around the world. here are sizes and lengths by model. most are 1 " except the small 1018 model 3/4"


----------

